

Ask HN: Do you prefer applying to jobs via forms or email? - rohamg

I&#x27;d love to hear the HN community&#x27;s feedback: when applying for jobs (especially at startups) do you prefer to see a structured application form, an auto-apply method such as LinkedIn, or simply an email address?<p>Is an email address a negative for anyone?
======
chrisbennet
I prefer email. A web form signals that the company (or whomever they farmed
out their recruiting to) is impersonal and/or trying to optimize for their own
convenience. Ginorma Corp has a web form, Cool Little Company doesn't - and I
prefer to work for the latter.

Also, with an emailed cover letter, I can be more expressive by using italics
and formatting, etc.

------
osrec
Email is better for me, and more specifically, email directly to a person and
not a mailbox; I always get more traction this way and so prefer it.

------
MichaelCrawford
I prefer to send email. Often web forms have a very small space for a cover
letter, so I have to write it in some other program then paste it in.

I'm not real sure but speculate that my applications would be more successful
if I sent dead trees via snail mail. That used to work well back in the day.

~~~
jonathanpeterwu
I agree email is a bit more preferable.

------
mod
Generally speaking, I think email is better, given that it's not a variable
format.

Web forms vary wildly in quality, and I've had some pretty bad experiences
trying to work with application systems in the past.

------
StefanBG
I am sure there is a better way. The most frustrating aspect of applying for
jobs is that each one often has its own requirements (apply online, vs email,
cover letters, etc)

------
bopf
Email is much better. I want a creative intro that makes me want to read the
attached CV

------
ljk
forms if "salary requirement" isn't one of the questions

